# D90 vs. D5000 vs. Canon T1i



## Atmosphere (May 6, 2010)

I can't decide. It will be my first DSLR and I dont wanna cheap out


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2010)

No contest. Get the D90

The T1i was replaced by the T2i because the T1i couldn't compete with the D90. Eleven months later, and just 3 months ago Canon, releases the T2i which also can't compete with the D90.

The D5000 has the same image sensor the D90 has, but it doesn't have a focus motor in the camera body, which is why it costs less. *Note*: none of Canon's cameras have a focus motor in the camera body.

Did I mention? Get the D90.

But don't take my word for it. Look at an independent testing labs results:

Compare cameras


----------



## jdag (May 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> *Note*: none of Canon's cameras have a focus motor in the camera body.



I have a Nikon D90 and love it and would recommend it over the D5000.

But I wanted to clarify something.  I am 99.9% sure that NONE of Canon's camera's have a focus motor in the camera because ALL of Canon's lenses have a focus motor in the lens.  Basically, Canon users do not have to worry about which AF lenses will focus on their bodies...they all will.

Nikon D40, D40x, D60, D3000, and D5000 users DO have to worry about AF lenses.  Lenses that are not AF-S or AF-I will NOT auto focus on those 5 camera bodies.  All of Nikon's newer lenses are AF-S.

Beyond the focus issue, I prefer the D90 over the D5000 for a number of reasons:

1) More substantial feel (this is obviously subjective).
2) More control buttons.
3) Top mounted LCD (this is huge to me).
4) Ability to control off-camera flash.

Thanks, John


----------



## IgsEMT (May 7, 2010)

How about used D300?
If you worry about IQ, then don't. Otherwise it is really about the feel


----------



## bigtwinky (May 7, 2010)

Bigger question is how much are you spending on lenses?

If you are just getting the kit lens which each one, then D90 hands down.
If getting a D5000 over a D90 means that you can invest in some higher end lenses (which makes a much bigger difference then a camera body), I'd go with the D5000.

A good lens can last you 10 years.  A good body will last 2-3 years.  And if its your first camera, you dont know what you are getting into and *if* you do get into photography, you'll be moving up to the D300 (or whatever is out at the time) or even the full frame line within a few years...


----------

